# **** Last Ones for the Year ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I keep say'in I'm done for the winter--- I just don't know what happens :fryingpan:

I guess I can say I'm done for the year though--- I milled out 500+ BF of ponderosa bug bit blue stain today for a young fella. Got quite a few book matched 6/4"X18"X 8'6" boards out of the logs.

Bye, bye 2016--- hello 2017--->


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure glad you made it through a tough year Cat, things will be a lot easier in the coming year. Nice matchup on the boards.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Real Nice!! can ya drop a few of those off by the house?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmm, wonder what a call would look like from some of it, lol hint


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Still love that blue pine, awesome material.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretty good hint Ed--- send me a PM on what size blanks your want'in.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That "tainted" pine would make some fine paneling for a den. Don't know if I'd ever want to leave such a room, though. Seems it would be worth it to raise a few bugs in those parts.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

PM sent Dave, and Thanks


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to have some in my trappers cabin (vardo) also. Send me a message Cat on prices.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

the whole inside of my aunt and Uncles house was in pine like that I Loved that house! Someone Burned it to the Ground after they died made me absolutely SICK!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the ship'in to Iowa would drain the piggy bank pretty good Larry.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Agree.......I was considering a summer trip.

Your about 13 hours west and I would not need much as the cabin is just 12 x 8. As I am guessing your rough pieces are over 18 inches wide and 6 feet minimum.

We can talk later. Blue pine on the inside with Red Cedar out..it would be a beautiful little trapping cabin for sure.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful cat ... Hmmm , how many to make a fence ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:roflmao: Hmmm---You've learned well from prairiewolf grasshopper. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

It was worth a try .. :biggrin:


----------

